# Sloppy “Does”



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2020)

*Sloppy “Does”*



*Just Like Sloppy Joes, but with Deerburger!!  This batch came from a Small Doe from 2018 (only about 90 pounds).*

We’ve been using Manwich for our Sloppy Joes since it came out, back in 1969, and We Both Love it.
I’ve had a few from homemade Batches of Sloppy Joes, and I still prefer this stuff. I haven’t tried to make any better because we Love this stuff, especially with my Deerburger, and it’s so easy to make.

So My Deerburger is 50% Venison, 25% Beef, and 25% Pork. (Plus a little Worcestershire sauce)

We just Brown the Deerburger in a Big Pan & add Manwich, while stirring it in a good & Hot Pan. Then we let it simmer for maybe 20 minutes.
Then I add some Frank’s Hot Sauce to mine, and Sometimes some Hot Pepper Rings, like below.


Enjoy the Pics!!

Bear



One pack of Deerburger Mix from the 2018 Season:







Browned & Simmering, mixed with Manwich:






Two Open Faced for Da Bear, with some good shots of Frank's RedHot:






Closer Look!! (That's all Frank's on top)






Next night's Supper, with Hot Pepper Rings:






BearView:


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2020)

Haha I see what you did there! Nice looking sloppy does


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

I haven't had sloppy joes in years but that looks damn good! I want one now.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 14, 2020)

Great sammies Bear! We use venison in ours a lot too. Manwich is good stuff we always have a few cans in the pantry. We usually use the original but also like the "bold" and the "chunky".


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice job Bear!

LIKE!

Reminds me we have two cans in the pantry, probably time to do one....

John


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice,  we like Sloppy, Joe's   Grandson who is 22 loves them
Look great to me

Gary


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 14, 2020)

I love sloppy joe's!  I have not had manwich for years.  I am going to pull out some Venison and give it a try.
Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice variety of sammies there. Gotta get my venison burger ( 1/2 deer, 1/2 lean pork ) mixed and seasoned soon. I see these in near future


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 14, 2020)

Boy howdy Bear, I'd sure love to be diggin' into a couple of those sammies, Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Haha I see what you did there! Nice looking sloppy does



Thanks Jake!

Bear




ososmokeshack said:


> I haven't had sloppy joes in years but that looks damn good! I want one now.



Thank You Adam!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 14, 2020)

yes sir my friend, they do look tasty. i'm going to have to try some frank's on some sloppy joe's, never even thought about it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Great sammies Bear! We use venison in ours a lot too. Manwich is good stuff we always have a few cans in the pantry. We usually use the original but also like the "bold" and the "chunky".




Thank You Travis!!
Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 14, 2020)

Love me some sloppy Joe's . I've been making my own sauce , but the original Manwich is the best ! 
Like the Franks on there , and the peppers . 
Nice meals .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks good bear! Love sloppy Joe's or does, and they are properly named...no matter what half ends up back on the plate. 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Bear!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2020)

gary s said:


> Nice,  we like Sloppy, Joe's   Grandson who is 22 loves them
> Look great to me
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2020)

millerbuilds said:


> I love sloppy joe's!  I have not had manwich for years.  I am going to pull out some Venison and give it a try.
> Thanks!
> 
> -Jason




Thank You Jason!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes sir nothing wrong with the sloppy joe mix been used here for many years. Great looking sammies for sure.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Nice variety of sammies there. Gotta get my venison burger ( 1/2 deer, 1/2 lean pork ) mixed and seasoned soon. I see these in near future




Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice Bear, We have Manwich a couple times a year.  It also a  good reheat.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Bear, I'd sure love to be diggin' into a couple of those sammies, Like! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
Yup--I love these Sloppies!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> yes sir my friend, they do look tasty. i'm going to have to try some frank's on some sloppy joe's, never even thought about it.




Thank You Jim!!
Try it---You'll love it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thinking outside the box. In reading smokerjim"s reply I misunderstood the frank's reply but hey why not franks (hotdogs) in the in some Manwich?

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Love me some sloppy Joe's . I've been making my own sauce , but the original Manwich is the best !
> Like the Franks on there , and the peppers .
> Nice meals .




Thank You Rich!!
Yeah, those Peppers aren't real hot, but they're about all I can handle.
Mrs Bear never wants anything hot on hers!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good bear! Love sloppy Joe's or does, and they are properly named...no matter what half ends up back on the plate.
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
That's why I like to eat at home---I'm allowed to lick my plate at home!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir nothing wrong with the sloppy joe mix been used here for many years. Great looking sammies for sure.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup---I looked it up, and found Manwich began in 1969, the year after I got married, so there must be something good about Manwich to last over 50 years.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice Bear, We have Manwich a couple times a year.  It also a  good reheat.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup---Reheats Great, like Chili.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thinking outside the box. In reading smokerjim"s reply I misunderstood the frank's reply but hey why not franks (hotdogs) in the in some Manwich?
> 
> Warren




Good Thinking, Warren!!
Sounds like 2 ideas:
#1.  Put some Sloppy Joe, with Manwich mix on Hot Dogs, just like Chili.
#2.  Put some Manwich (Sauce) on Hot Dogs.

They both sound good to me!!
I think I'll try them next time.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2020)

Looks great Bear. I never had sloppy Joe's with Venison. Like others I keep a can or two in the pantry as well.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Good Thinking, Warren!!
> Sounds like 2 ideas:
> #1.  Put some Sloppy Joe, with Manwich mix on Hot Dogs, just like Chili.
> #2.  Put some Manwich (Sauce) on Hot Dogs.
> ...



I did the sloppy Joe on a hotdogs before. Meh, the flavor is not there for that. Too tangy for my likes. Haven't done just the Manwich only on dogs. I would guess it would have the same outcome for me. Chili without beans is my favorite for hot dogs. With cheddar cheese, onions, and spicy mustard.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks great Bear. I never had sloppy Joe's with Venison. Like others I keep a can or two in the pantry as well.




Thanks Steve!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

